# Wisconsin Lutheran Seminary Online



## JM (Jan 4, 2008)

I stumbled across the following link and found it helpful.



> Welcome to the Wisconsin Lutheran Seminary Library online essay file.
> 
> The essays are organized in three different indexes, by author's last name, by subject, and by Scripture reference. Each index contains two small links at the end of each essay title. One, labeled "PDF", will download an Adobe Acrobat version of the essay. The second, labeled "RTF", will download a Rich-Text File version of the essay viewable in almost any word processor program available.
> 
> For essays that make use of Greek and Hebrew, please see the fonts link to the left.



Site


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 4, 2008)

Cool. Thanks for the link.


----------



## JM (Jan 4, 2008)

Sections of interest:



> *Calvin, John*
> 
> * Korthals, James F. Key Events in Church History, Part III | PDF | RTF |
> 
> ...





> *Confessions, Lutheran*
> 
> * Balge Richard D. Smalcald Articles: Historical Context, Content, Current Significance | PDF | RTF |
> 
> ...


----------



## jawyman (Jan 4, 2008)

This is not theological, but my son Evan's godfather is a graduate of WLS.


----------



## bookslover (Jan 4, 2008)

*Wisconsin* Seminary.

They're motto: "It's the Cheese"


----------

